# Troubleshoot unrecognized Bluetooth device



## ybungalobill (Nov 21, 2013)

This is one of the few pieces of hardware that I still couldn't get to work. 


```
# usbconfig -u 1 -a 3 dump_device_desc
ugen1.3: <BCM20702A0 Broadcom Corp> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (0mA)

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x00ff 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0001 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0001 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x413c 
  idProduct = 0x8197 
  bcdDevice = 0x0112 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Broadcom Corp>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <BCM20702A0>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <2016D8915452>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

According to an internet search this is the Bluetooth card of my laptop (Dell E6530). Following the handbook, I have the ng_ubt loaded at startup. Unfortunately, this is where I get stuck. I cannot "Plug in the USB dongle", obviously. `dmesg | grep ubt` returns nothing, and the only somewhat related `dmesg` lines are:


```
ugen1.3: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus1
...
iwn0: iwn_setregdomain: invalid channel 36 freq 5180/0x40340
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
```

I am running


```
FreeBSD orthanc 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Thank you for your help.


----------

